# link between high cpk levels and ibs-d



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

It all started about 6 years ago i had just finished my first real work out in a gym with heavy weights. Soon after i became extremely sore and my urine turned brown. Later went to the hospital i found out i had an extremely high cpk level in my blood. Its the breakdown of muscle after the body has gone thru a physical trauma. The number had reached 193,000 which is off the charts, i believe 1,500-3,000 is normal. Was on an I.V. for a week and it cleared up.. the doctors said it was due to lack of hydration. In any case soon after my stomach turned into a mess, i was diagnosed with Barrets and ibs. 6 years later i have had every test and they can not figure out what is wrong with my stomach.. constant diharrea and cramps.. ok one day and bad the next. Has anyone ever heard of or read of a connection between muscle breakdown and IBS. Any help is greatly appreciated, this is my first post.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't heard that connection, usually muscle breakdown they are worried about damage to the kidneys, not the gut nerves.But typically there is some assault on the gut (either a GI infection or surgery or something like that) before IBS starts, so I dunno if anything there (were you on antibiotics which can upset the gut flora at that time?) would be the kind of thing that sets it off.It might be able to, but since it isn't common they may not have enough data to connect the dots.


----------

